# What handheld sprayer for ONR?



## Chris Donaldson

What handheld sprayer are people using for ONR? 
Does anyone know the pH of ONR? I'm normally a big fan of Mesto sprayers as you match the pH of the product to the sprayer but I am willing to give something else a go if it's tried and tested as good enough.


----------



## Naddy37

I currently use this one, normally kept in the car for a quick waterless wash etc

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ac...im-s-dual-action-trigger-sprayer-1-litre.html


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Is 1 litre enough to do the car in one go?


----------



## A&J

ONR is ph neutral so use whatever you like. 
Kwazar bottles are nice but I prefer a 2l pump sprayer so I dont have to keep pushing on the trigger all the time (fingers dont hurt as much later).


----------



## neilmcl

Chris Donaldson said:


> Is 1 litre enough to do the car in one go?


How are you intending to use ONR, as a QD or main wash?


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Just use it at a show so it will be a full wash but very light dirt only.


----------



## Atkinson91

I use one of these for ONR, perfect for the task and easy enough to carry around and an adjustable Nozzle,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0017RP...=9046805&hvtargid=pla-423302356988&th=1&psc=1


----------



## westerman

I bought a 1-1/2 litre pump sprayer on Ebay on the recommendation of someone on here, Just a well built white plastic with brass fittings, no brand name so can't pass on the info.

Thing is it cost around £15 looks similar to the Hozelock one in Atkinson91 post above.

Very robust and has been used around 4 years now and plenty big enough to do the whole car with ease. Pump so much easier than trigger sprayer.

Harry

EDIT: I remember it said it was suitable for use with Solvents, light oils, brake fluid etc.


----------



## BarryAllen

Ditto on standard garden sprayer for and wash solution for me.

Nothing as decadent as Hozelock though... ASDA own. 2L for £3. Throw away money even if ONR eats through it every season!


----------



## Peter_222

Naddy37 said:


> I currently use this one, normally kept in the car for a quick waterless wash etc
> 
> https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ac...im-s-dual-action-trigger-sprayer-1-litre.html


£5.99 for a Kwazar sprayer by the looks of it. Brilliant value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl

You can get similar on ebay - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-Doub...997783?hash=item3a942bbdd7:g:jV0AAOSwd4tTy9qG


----------



## Gstraw

forgive my silly question but how do you use ONR in a spray bottle? do you use a bucket of water at all? or just spray it on the surface?

thanks!


----------



## A&J

Gstraw said:


> forgive my silly question but how do you use ONR in a spray bottle? do you use a bucket of water at all? or just spray it on the surface?
> 
> thanks!


You use both...

You use ONR at 1:256 (or stronger) dillution and pre-spray the panel. Then you can use it as a normal 1bucket or 2 bucket wash using a wash media of choice (sponge, mitts, MF towels).

There is lots of videos of people using ONR on youtube...check them out.


----------



## ///M Sport

If using for a full wash you will need > than 2L.

As a QD 1-1.5 will be spot on.


----------

